# +ايات عن المعونة الالهية+



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

* كثرت الخطية إزدادت النعمة جداً. (رو 5: 20) 

بدونى لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئاً. (يو 15: 5)

رفعت عينى الى الجبال من حيث يأتى عونى. ( مز 121: 1 ) 

أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى. (فى 4: 13)

صرت رجائى وبرجاً حصيناً فى وجه العدو . ( مز 61: 3 ) 

فى ضيقتى صرخت الى الرب ، فاستجاب لى وأخرجنى الى الرحب. ( مز 5:118 )

"خذوا خوزة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذى هو كلمة الله." 

"نقشتكم على كفى من يمسسكم يمس حدقة عينى." 

"وادعنى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى."

"ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا." 

الفرس معد ليوم الحرب، أما النصرة فمن الرب. (أم 21: 31) 

عوننا من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والأرض. ( مز8:124 )

فلما سمع يسوع ذلك قال له يعوزك ايضا شيء.بع كل مالك ووزع على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني.(لوقا18 :22) *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت happy angel
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## mero_o (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ايات معزية
                                                             ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

آيات جميله 
مرسىىىىى ياباشا على الايات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة اخت happy angel
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_o قال:


> ايات معزية
> ربنا يعوضك




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> آيات جميله
> مرسىىىىى ياباشا على الايات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> آيات جميله
> مرسىىىىى ياباشا على الايات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------

